# 0 tinder matches.. WTF



## Reasonistian (Apr 13, 2021)

The thing is I'm not bad looking. 6ft, wide frame, green eyes, and a huge jaw, only flaw is really bad norwooding nw3 at 24 so I keep it shaved, and wear a hat


----------



## Deleted member 7901 (Apr 13, 2021)

I am starting to suspect tinder


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Apr 13, 2021)

Maybe because you look like a serial rapist


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Apr 13, 2021)

you posted this on tinder? You look like an isis member


----------



## UglyGod360 (Apr 13, 2021)

Oldcel


----------



## Deleted member 11630 (Apr 13, 2021)

Non nt pics.


----------



## gamma (Apr 13, 2021)

No hair = 0 SMV
Eyes, jaw and frame won't save you 

Hairpilled again @SubhumanCurrycel @volcelfatcel


----------



## Reasonistian (Apr 13, 2021)

UglyGod360 said:


> Oldcel


I'm 24, lost 130lbs so I have lost some elasticity on my face, will do a facelift when it gets bad


----------



## IdiAmin (Apr 13, 2021)

N1666 said:


> Maybe because you look like a serial rapist


Town rapist from Borat's village


----------



## gamma (Apr 13, 2021)

Op fell for the *"just shave it bro"* meme

Hop on finasteride and book a hair transplant asap
Nw 3 is not so bad, with a transpant you can go back to nw1


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 13, 2021)

gamma said:


> No hair = 0 SMV
> Eyes, jaw and frame won't save you
> 
> Hairpilled again @SubhumanCurrycel @volcelfatcel


Tbh he looks like a rapist in some pics, he could do decentish even bald. But still brutal need hair, they prob notice hat fraud and get turned off.


----------



## RichardSpencel (Apr 13, 2021)

Stylemaxxing is utter cringe, especially on tinder, shirtless gym selfies have 10X the SMV then some stupid jacket you bought for $399


----------



## LooksPSL (Apr 13, 2021)

You can be above average looking and still take terrible pictures and have shit fashion 

The clothes you wear aren’t a good look for you, you don’t look western at all.

Also literally all selfies. Get some different clothes and get pictures of you doing things, and with friends


----------



## Pretty (Apr 13, 2021)

Good bones but those are so obviously contacts and wtf are u wearing


----------



## EasternRightWinger15 (Apr 13, 2021)

I will rape YOU tonight


----------



## ReignsChad (Apr 13, 2021)

Your face is pleasant, but your assortment of pictures is cringeworthy. If you have a wide frame, why are you posting pics with layers of winter clothing? You're shooting yourself in the foot


----------



## Reasonistian (Apr 13, 2021)

RichardSpencel said:


> Stylemaxxing is utter cringe, especially on tinder, shirtless gym selfies have 10X the SMV then some stupid jacket you bought for $399


----------



## Deleted member 13367 (Apr 13, 2021)

mogs 90% of the users here


----------



## LooksPSL (Apr 13, 2021)

RichardSpencel said:


> Stylemaxxing is utter cringe, especially on tinder, shirtless gym selfies have 10X the SMV then some stupid jacket you bought for $399







Even something like this would get him much better results. He doesn’t look NT at all.


----------



## Reasonistian (Apr 13, 2021)

Had this on for days. Maybe girls in my country just use tinder for self validation


----------



## Reasonistian (Apr 13, 2021)

Blackmannnns said:


> Good bones but those are so obviously contacts and wtf are u wearing


Ok


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Apr 13, 2021)

Reasonistian said:


> I'm 24, lost 130lbs so I have lost some elasticity on my face, will do a facelift when it gets bad


Wtfff 24??? Nigga you look like a 40 year old


----------



## Deusmaximus (Apr 13, 2021)

Your style is so bad, it looks like you are a 40yr old tryhard. 
Also girls immediately know you hide baldness, when wearing a cap.
Bald = genetic disease = no sex


----------



## gamma (Apr 13, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> Bald = genetic disease = no sex


Brutal


----------



## LooksPSL (Apr 13, 2021)

You look like you’re from the early 1900s. I can’t imagine any young guy at bar with a group of friends dressed like this


----------



## gamma (Apr 13, 2021)

LooksPSL said:


> View attachment 1089222
> 
> You look like you’re from the early 1900s. I can’t imagine any young guy at bar with a group of friends dressed like this


Indeed, my grandpa used to dress the same way


----------



## Reasonistian (Apr 13, 2021)

Should I say that I'm an resident doctor in my bio?. I feel like being a pianist and a member of the national Olympic team is a bigger halo


----------



## gamma (Apr 13, 2021)

Where are you from btw?


----------



## lasthope (Apr 13, 2021)

N1666 said:


> Wtfff 24??? Nigga you look like a 40 year old


Exactly my though 
Change style asap 

also HT


----------



## Biggdink (Apr 13, 2021)

You look autistic


----------



## Reasonistian (Apr 13, 2021)

gamma said:


> Where are you from btw?


I'm from Jordan. Mom is syrian


----------



## LooksPSL (Apr 13, 2021)

gamma said:


> Indeed, my grandpa used to dress the same way


Just get some normal clothes like this


----------



## LooksPSL (Apr 13, 2021)

Reasonistian said:


> I'm from Jordan. Mom is syrian


Wait do you live in Jordan?


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Apr 13, 2021)

you look like you're from the 1800s


----------



## Reasonistian (Apr 13, 2021)

LooksPSL said:


> Wait do you live in Jordan?


Yep


----------



## court monarch777 (Apr 13, 2021)

what girls want



what do you offer


----------



## Reasonistian (Apr 13, 2021)

Thing is I usually do good with women.. But now with people locked up cuz of covid my only option is tinder. There are like a 100 swipes available. And half of them are prostitues


----------



## Biggdink (Apr 13, 2021)

Reasonistian said:


> I'm from Jordan. Mom is syrian


Arabs age really bad, you look way older than 24. But if you’re in Jordan then yea there shouldn’t be much competition


----------



## Reasonistian (Apr 13, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Arabs age really bad, you look way older than 24. But if you’re in Jordan then yea there shouldn’t be much competition


Tbh I never looked young. First time in high school kids thought I was the teacher coming in to class


----------



## LooksPSL (Apr 13, 2021)

Reasonistian said:


> Yep


Style there might be different then.
I’d recommend going to a decent store and asking a girl who works there to help you pick out an outfit


----------



## goldensoul (Apr 13, 2021)

Brother there's one only reason why you are not getting any match: you are taking boring pictures indoor by yourself, it looks so desperate. let your friends take pictures of you, and spice up your pictures a little bit, don't take pictures at home !!! you can take pictures at the university, library, mesium, park, beach inside a car or even in your balcony... whatever just not at your living room..


----------



## WideZygos (Apr 13, 2021)

Reasonistian said:


> The thing is I'm not bad looking. 6ft, wide frame, green eyes, and a huge jaw, only flaw is really bad norwooding nw3 at 24 so I keep it shaved, and wear a hat
> View attachment 1089147
> View attachment 1089171
> View attachment 1089166
> View attachment 1089168


Bro stop that tinder bs approach women irl


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Apr 13, 2021)

Holy shit you actually suffer from autism. Stop dressing like a French rapist, shave off that disgusting moustache and you're good. 
With those bones and eyes you can get by with no hair.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Apr 13, 2021)

Be_ConfidentBro said:


> Holy shit you actually suffer from autism. Stop dressing like a French rapist, shave off that disgusting moustache and you're good.
> With those bones and eyes you can get by with no hair.


ethnic tax


----------



## Blackgymmax (Apr 13, 2021)

nice colored contacts, im not that stupid. good choice fr, but youre bald and ethnic so its expected.


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (Apr 13, 2021)

terrorist halo in France


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Apr 13, 2021)

EasternRightWinger15 said:


> View attachment 1089206
> View attachment 1089207
> 
> 
> I will rape YOU tonight


Legit caged irl 🤣


----------



## NormieKilla (Apr 13, 2021)

Did you think we were in 2006 ? Selfies are a no-go, especially for ethnics like us.


----------



## Uzezi (Apr 13, 2021)

you belong in the 50's my nigga. Wrong era my broda





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Apr 13, 2021)

Lazy town lookin ass mofo


----------



## Philtrumcel (Apr 13, 2021)

Reasonistian said:


> The thing is I'm not bad looking. 6ft, wide frame, green eyes, and a huge jaw, only flaw is really bad norwooding nw3 at 24 so I keep it shaved, and wear a hat
> View attachment 1089147
> View attachment 1089171
> View attachment 1089166
> View attachment 1089168


Ethnic and something about you is scary like unsettling hard to pinpoint

Quite an attractive dude though


----------



## TITUS (Apr 13, 2021)

You look 40 though.


----------



## Philtrumcel (Apr 13, 2021)

LooksPSL said:


> Just get some normal clothes like this



This

his clothes are Alright But the color combo sucks for OP and it is a bit to much


----------



## Deleted member 3492 (Apr 13, 2021)

Unironically looks cool as fuck dude


----------



## Reasonistian (Apr 13, 2021)

TITUS said:


> You look 40 though.


I don't have wrinkles but true I don't have the youthful look cuz I've got minimal fat, if I had a smaller skull the skin would be drooping, almost no soft tissue below skin


----------



## Deleted member 8091 (Apr 13, 2021)

Reasonistian said:


> The thing is I'm not bad looking. 6ft, wide frame, green eyes, and a huge jaw, only flaw is really bad norwooding nw3 at 24 so I keep it shaved, and wear a hat
> View attachment 1089147
> View attachment 1089171
> View attachment 1089166
> View attachment 1089168


Hi, I see you're new. This site isn't rlly actually for advice. We just joke around.


----------



## amorfati (Apr 13, 2021)

its over


----------



## Halloweener (Apr 13, 2021)

when he wrote "and wear a hat", it made me laugh a little, no offense. I was imagine this ... "DUDE, HOW I CAN'T GET TINDER MATCHES, I WEAR A FUCKING HAT!"


----------



## Lars (Apr 13, 2021)

The rate me here is a better version of r/roastme


----------



## Lorsss (Apr 13, 2021)

Go out and slay, instead of surfing in a sea of landwhales on Tinder


----------



## zeke714 (Apr 13, 2021)

court monarch777 said:


> what girls want
> View attachment 1089242
> what do you offer
> View attachment 1089245


Is that what girls really want? His nose is a failo, eye area is normie tier and no bones.


----------



## Reasonistian (Apr 13, 2021)

Lorsss said:


> Go out and slay, instead of surfing in a sea of landwhales on Tinder


Where.. At work all I have are old nurses and entitled colleagues.. If you think females are entitled you didn't interact with female doctors.. No social circle. And in my country to go to a club you need to have a woman with you to prevent it from turning into a sausage party.. Where the hell would I find women


----------



## Lorsss (Apr 13, 2021)

Reasonistian said:


> Where.. At work all I have are old nurses and entitled colleagues.. If you think females are entitled you didn't interact with female doctors.. No social circle. And in my country to go to a club you need to have a woman with you to prevent it from turning into a sausage party.. Where the hell would I find women


Try to enroll in a gym or engage some sport activity where there are women


----------



## eduardkoopman (Apr 13, 2021)

this picture looks not good.

This picture does look good:





* women are not stupid.
They assume you look ugly bald. Since all your pics are hat pics.

Set your age as 29, by they way.


----------



## .👽. (Apr 13, 2021)

You look good its weird that you dont get even 1 match.. maybe reset your account.

But wtf.. is your style a joke? Are you trolling? I cant man i just cant...😂😂


----------



## Descartes (Apr 13, 2021)

RichardSpencel said:


> Stylemaxxing is utter cringe


If you don't know what you're doing like OP then yes, but generally speaking you shouldn't "stylemax", you have classs and taste = you wear suits and elegant clothing, you are a peasant = you wear casual clothing, it has nothing to do with wanting to impress others


----------



## Descartes (Apr 13, 2021)

LooksPSL said:


> You look like you’re from the early 1900s. I can’t imagine any young guy at bar with a group of friends dressed like this


No way, I dress like I'm from the early 1900s and I dress way better, he dresses like someone who wants to wear elegant clothing but has no idea how.
*OP, dm me for advice on how to dress with class*


----------



## Cigarette (Apr 13, 2021)

you look like a terrorist despite being gl. also buy am iphone bro what the fuck you doing with a windows


----------



## AlexAP (Apr 13, 2021)

Just shave it off bro, it's just a mustache.


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Apr 13, 2021)

zeke714 said:


> Is that what girls really want? His nose is a failo, eye area is normie tier and no bones.


His eye area is not bad just because he has slight upper eyelid exposure JFL and if you think it's "normie tier" I suggest you go outside and observe most normies' eyes because they are way way shittier.


----------



## Descartes (Apr 13, 2021)

Cigarette said:


> buy am iphone bro what the fuck you doing with a windows


Expensive phones are degenerate


----------



## Reasonistian (Apr 13, 2021)

I can't understand the people trolling me because of my clothes. What's wrong with wearing a 500 dollars jacket when the median monthly income in your country is 400, It shows that you have the means to do so


----------



## grimy (Apr 13, 2021)

Whats with the 1940’s style bro? You look like you’re tryna bag Anne Frank


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Apr 13, 2021)

where are you from


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Apr 13, 2021)

@Reasonistian what is your ethnicity? genuinely curious.


----------



## AlexAP (Apr 13, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> where are you from





sandcelmuttcel said:


> @Reasonistian what is your ethnicity? genuinely curious.


He said he is from Jordan and lives there.


----------



## Torero (Apr 13, 2021)

you are obviously hiding a giant bald head and girls dont like that


----------



## Reasonistian (Apr 13, 2021)

Torero said:


> you are obviously hiding a giant bald head and girls dont like that


Only Pic I could find that shows my bald head


----------



## court monarch777 (Apr 13, 2021)

zeke714 said:


> Is that what girls really want? His nose is a failo, eye area is normie tier and no bones.












JFL he moggs 95% of forum


----------



## Deleted member 3771 (Apr 13, 2021)

You are definitely a good looking lad but just gives off French M'lady vibes and that's autistic af.


----------



## Chinacurry (Apr 13, 2021)

Reasonistian said:


> I'm 24, lost 130lbs so I have lost some elasticity on my face, will do a facelift when it gets bad


130lb??? That is insane, what did you do?


----------



## Deleted member 10408 (Apr 14, 2021)

RichardSpencel said:


> Stylemaxxing is utter cringe, especially on tinder, shirtless gym selfies have 10X the SMV then some stupid jacket you bought for $399


JFL if you call this "style"


----------



## Reasonistian (Apr 14, 2021)

Chinacurry said:


> 130lb??? That is insane, what did you do?


Gym and counting calories


----------



## Descartes (Apr 14, 2021)

Reasonistian said:


> I can't understand the people trolling me because of my clothes. What's wrong with wearing a 500 dollars jacket when the median monthly income in your country is 400, It shows that you have the means to do so


You can wear the most expensive clothes in the world, but if you don't know how to dress elegantly it won't matter, it's not just about the price, you need to know how to combine them


----------



## bwrauycnee (Apr 14, 2021)

The balding ethnic man child of Salih and Gandy. Honestly the clothes aren’t bad, you look the right age for it. The scarf is too much though. Take a pic with a car or something, that might get you more attention. You look like you just spend all your money on clothes.


----------



## DharkDC (Jul 21, 2021)

tfw isis memeber finds time machine


----------



## grimy (Jul 22, 2021)

Last online: May 10th

Rest in peace friend. The norwood reaper has claimed yet another innocent soul


----------



## Deleted member 5799 (Jul 22, 2021)

jew nose


----------



## Biggdink (Jul 22, 2021)

Muh blue eyes halo ethnics more than whites 

cope # 44625125 

No wonder op has higher smv than zach cox 

copemax.org


----------



## kalefartbomb (Jul 22, 2021)

I don't think it's the hairloss at all, or your overall looks. You do have decent features but your pictures are terrible. There's a creepy vibe to your pics like you are dressing up on your own just to take the picture, it feels unnatural and forced. You remind of those r/malefashionadvice autists with no self-awareness. Your pics are all taken in what looks like your living room, they don't exactly emanate social status and this isn't congruent with your urban style. The hatmaxxing is also counter productive, it draws attention to what you're hiding. As a balding guy also, I put no hat pics at the front of my profile, and I get a fair amount of matches. Just suck it up and put a confident no hat pic as your main picture, a lot of women will swipe left but the women who don't mind bald men will prefer that type of pic to an insecure man in a hat.

I would go out to some place like a bar or coffee shop with good natural lighting and get a friend to take some pics of you. It will look more natural and it also frames you in what women consider a dating environment. Also having pics with other people is incredibly important, especially if they are white and female.


----------

